# Callas (hologram) in concert



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Just because it can be done, is there any point in doing it?

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/15/arts/music/maria-callas-hologram-opera.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

Becca said:


> Just because it can be done, is there any point in doing it?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/15/arts/music/maria-callas-hologram-opera.html
> 
> View attachment 100911


Oh yeah...sure... it gives us one more thing to argue about!

Will the hologram "wobble on the top notes"?...

Will the hologram have the extraordinary range which extended up to E flat or E natural?

Will the hologram be a mid-50's hologram thus losing the acuti?

Will the hologram possess a freakish, contralto-like lower register which is remarkable but of limited value to a soprano singing her roles?

Will the hologram leave me 2 free tickets at the "will-call" window"? If not, why not?

Will the hologram be wearing that very stylish hat that is worn in that really quite lovely photo of Maria Callas that DarkAngel uses as his avatar and can my avatar have one just like it but perhaps in a nicer colour like green which matches my eyes?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I would rather go to concert with a singer that is present and alive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

MB?????????????????????????


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'd be interested to see the results and I can't comment before I do.

N.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I recall a poster here commenting, in the not too distant past, something along the lines of "I wouldn't want to see another Tosca unless Callas herself rose from the dead to sing it" ... I wonder if this constitutes such an occasion?

_E lucevan le stelle_


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I remember the conductor Iris LeMare https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iris_Lemare saying that, after she saw the Covent Garden Zeffirelli production of *Tosca* at Covent Garden, that she never wanted to see the opera again. She felt it was the best it could ever be.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh God, after they did it with Elvis I knew it wouldn't be long until they started on other singers. As both have been dead for 40 years I think it is much better to let them rest in peace. Is there nothing sacred that people won't trample on for money?


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

It looks as though that they opted for the late 50's, post diet, pre Onassis model. That as opposed to the heavier 1952 model or the even more elegant 1964 model year. Still, knowing that Callas did not tackle Carmen until later in her career, seeing the Maria Meneghini Callas version sing that role would be a bit incongruous as would the seeing model year 1964 singing Lucia!

Still, its all a fantasy and would probably be better than seeing some older and overweight actress portraying her in _Master_ _Class_!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Whats next, I can foresee performances of endless possibilities like - Bach on Keyboards and Alexander the Great on Drums, Jesus on Guitar, Aristotle on Vocals and Satan on bass etc 

They would have an interesting set list - Presence of the Lord (Eric could sit in with them), Devil went down to Georgia, Empire on a G string, Plato's Song (Peter, Paul and Mary with the biblical ones doing backing vocals) etc


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There was a segment on a Sunday morning TV show today about the Callas 'concert' in which they partly described the technology. Basically there is nothing holographic about it other than labeling, in reality they used a variation on the 150 year old Pepper's Ghost illusion (link) The video that they used was created by using a body double to film 'Callas', then using computer graphic technology to replace the face with that of Callas. In terms of the vocal audio, they took studio recordings and somehow removed the orchestral component. All-in-all, there was not much of Callas in the concert.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

Taplow said:


> *"I wouldn't want to see another Tosca unless Callas herself rose from the dead to sing it"*


Being able to actually rise from the dead means one of two things... either she's a vampire... or a zombie... either way... thanks, but no thanks...I'll stick with the hologram...

And for the sake of argument let's assume that somehow she returns and is in fact a vampire or a zombie... We still don't have answers to the following questions...

Will the vampire/zombie "wobble on the top notes"?...

Will the vampire/zombie have the extraordinary range which extended up to E flat or E natural?

Will the vampire/zombie be a mid-50's vampire/zombie thus losing the acuti?

Will the vampire/zombie possess a freakish, contralto-like lower register which is remarkable but of limited value to a soprano singing her roles?

And hey, good luck on casting the rest of the roles when your lead is a vampire/zombie...

These are the kinds of questions that keep me up late at night...in Regina, Saskatchewan... of all places...


----------

